# Mundesley TB Hospital, Norfolk . August 2012



## Stealthstar79 (Oct 25, 2012)

The centre was hailed as Europe's largest drug and alcohol clinic when it was set up in the historic former tuberculosis hospital in 1997 but administrators were called in during summer 2008 and the clinic was closed in 2009. Built in 1898/9 by the firm of Boulton and Paul of Norwich and opened in 1899 as a sanatorium for well-off patients, this was one of the first private hospitals of this kind to be built in England. The complex is a rare surviving example of a timber-framed prefabricated hospital building.

The hospital was transferred to the NHS in 1957 and gradually fell into disrepair. After being purchased by Adapt Ltd in the 1990s, the complex underwent a major refurbishment and was used as a drug and alcohol rehabilitation unit that was re-named the "Diana, Princess of Wales Treatment Centre" shortly before re-opening.

Modelled on similar hospitals in Germany and Switzerland, where open-air treatment had been pioneered, a number of wooden huts were set up in the hospital grounds, some of which can still be seen, each adjoined by their own tiny wooden toilet hut built in a similar style. Here patients could spend time in the open air sheltered from the elements.

unfortunately there was no entry to the main hospital, interior shots are the nurses quarters.





DSC_0202 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




P8260396 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




P8260398 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




P8260406 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




P8260414 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




DSC_0267 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




P8260431 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




P8260443 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




DSC_0344 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




DSC_0215 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




DSC_0361 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




DSC_0307 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




DSC_0318 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 25, 2012)

Some serious potential there - I like the look of that.


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 25, 2012)

This going on my list great work thanks for sharing


----------



## Sshhhh... (Oct 25, 2012)

Very nice! Looks like a fab mooch. Great report, thanks


----------



## chapmand (Oct 25, 2012)

as others have said, fab report. shame there was no entry on the main hospital but atleast it wont be trashed inside. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 25, 2012)

Certainly worth keeping a sharp eye on.

Very nice indeed


----------



## The Lone Ranger (Oct 25, 2012)

A great looking place, nicely captured. It would be good to see the main building at some point


----------



## darbians (Oct 25, 2012)

I think the main building had renovations not too long before it closed and looks quite modern inside. Shame as it looks great from the outside. With a bit of luck I may be wrong and it is in a similar style to these buildings. These images are really nice and looks worth the trip as its near me.


----------



## Bones out (Oct 25, 2012)

Very nice work there, well captured. 

Its very modern and bland inside... Mind if I add to your post??


----------



## darbians (Oct 25, 2012)

Bonesout said:


> Its very modern and bland inside...



Thanks for the confirmation. I thought it was.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 25, 2012)

Wow, you still got to see some quality bits. 
I went here a couple of years ago, but we were distracted by an incident evolving on the site. A woman was convinced she was a scarecrow...turned out quite an aggressive one when approached... 
All the police and healthcare professionals put a very premature end to our day! Lol! 
Fantastic pics, v. Jealous!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Oct 25, 2012)

Great looking place thanks for sharing your pics .


----------



## Bones out (Oct 25, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Wow, you still got to see some quality bits.
> I went here a couple of years ago, but we were distracted by an incident evolving on the site. A woman was convinced she was a scarecrow...turned out quite an aggressive one when approached...
> All the police and healthcare professionals put a very premature end to our day! Lol!
> Fantastic pics, v. Jealous!




Funny as....

We fortunately completed our mission before a big barky type dog made his appearance...


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Oct 25, 2012)

this place looks really interesting great report love that first shot looks really American in architectural style


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Oct 26, 2012)

It reminds of the The Shining Hotel!

I am really glad I didn't see the scarecrow lady. I work with sectioned adults and it was my day off! LOL


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 26, 2012)

Beautiful looking building,great pics.


----------



## Jet48 (Oct 27, 2012)

Great place those buildings Thanks for posting


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 28, 2012)

Sweet! Now that is both a lovely building and a lovely splore. Nice one!


----------



## Hendreforgan (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank's for sharing that report . . . and I'm beginning to wonder if building TB hospitals on a raised rampart was, in some way, part of the "medical" requirements?

My reason is that, as a resident of Ventnor, Isle of Wight many years ago, the photographs of the long vanished TB hospital on the site of the now Botanical Gardens show a similar construction on a rampart?


----------



## JamPhotography (Nov 12, 2012)

Great report, thanks for sharing! Hoping to go visit sometime soon...what was the security like on site?


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 14, 2012)

luvly report and sum fab shots!

don't quote me, but im 99% certain ive seen a demo tender for this site, anyone else know? I hope not as it looks an interestin splore from ur pics, thanx for sharin


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 14, 2012)

prettyvacant71 said:


> luvly report and sum fab shots!
> 
> don't quote me, but im 99% certain ive seen a demo tender for this site, anyone else know? I hope not as it looks an interestin splore from ur pics, thanx for sharin





I can't find anything on line to suggest it's to be demolished.
I really hope not it is such a beautiful building and the surrounding area is just lovely!


----------



## Stussy (Nov 14, 2012)

This places looks amazing, even though you didn't get to see inside the main building! Top quality!


----------



## Bones out (Nov 14, 2012)

Stussy said:


> This places looks amazing, even though you didn't get to see inside the main building! Top quality!



Not a lot to see on the inside really, I have a couple of snaps from when we got lucky if anyone wanted a look?


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 15, 2012)

Bonesout said:


> Not a lot to see on the inside really, I have a couple of snaps from when we got lucky if anyone wanted a look?





No it was pretty bare and quite modern inside from what we saw through the windows


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 15, 2012)

Not too sure how I missed this one but what a lovely looking building! 

Bones, I wouldn't mind seeing some internals of the main section if the OP is ok with them being posted up


----------



## harriethorne (Nov 24, 2012)

can't believe the pottery/art building door was just wide open.. the whole place when i went in february time was sealed completely.


----------



## Bones out (Nov 24, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> Not too sure how I missed this one but what a lovely looking building!
> 
> Bones, I wouldn't mind seeing some internals of the main section if the OP is ok with them being posted up




I will add them here in a few days if there are no objections. Not worthy of a new thread.

Cheers....


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Nov 24, 2012)

Cor, some lovely features still in there! Good work, cheers for posting


----------



## Bones out (Nov 25, 2012)

If the OP objects my hijacking I will remove


----------

